
Social Media Are Junk Food For Our Brains - treskot
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonathansalembaskin/2013/02/06/social-media-are-junk-food-for-our-brains-why-are-the-nutritionists-silent/
======
zwieback
Seems a little hypocritical to plug your book in a blog post that's ready-made
for the social media he criticizes. The, admittedly great, tweetable quote
about the celebrity chef is already bold so the hurried blogger doesn't even
have to read the article.

Agree 100% with the content, though.

